

$99 HTML5 gaming console - ricardobeat

The OUYA project got me thinking: how about lowering the barrier to entry for developers even more?<p>A $99 linux-based console that runs games on webkit could foster an interesting community. Of course games would have to be lower-res and fairly simple, but great gameplay doesn't depend on graphics and most casual gamers don't care either, millions play on tiny Kongregate windows everyday. Retro titles would be at home.<p>It could offer other options for heavier games, like Lua or C++, maybe using Chrome's Native Client, but HTML/canvas development would be accessible to millions of developers worldwide. Compatible games can be created and tested on any desktop computer or the console itself. Distribution is via a web UI, you can download apps directly, with a URL or buy them through a marketplace.<p>Hardware could be based on AMD Fusion, Cortex A, or anything with reasonably decent graphics. Maybe use something that ships as OEM boards for faster time-to-market, and to avoid the hassle of sourcing manufacturing.<p>I know you could publish HTML5 games on OUYA using one of the many frameworks available, but it would be nice to completely sidestep Android and have a more focused and independent platform.<p>What do you think?
======
tobylane
The AppleTV? I don't have one, and so far it's not getting app store access.
It's a shame it might need a jailbreak but I'd do it.

------
JackpotDen
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GP2X>

Handheld linux gaming, on the go!

------
Stampy
Games, linux, console? WTF?

~~~
ricardobeat
oi?

~~~
tunetosuraj
Sorry boss, even OUYA won't succeed. The next gaming console should be: Sony's
Play Station + Google TV That'd be awesome

